# Sticky  Weed Identification: PSA



## Kaba

Just a general heads-up, I have been using Google lens to ID weeds, it's scary accurate. No issues ID'ing weeds that look similar.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Jelvis

Thanks for posting this, very cool. This helps a ton and it's fast.


----------



## Kaba

Here are so screenshot's of a few of my tests with it. Do expect to compare a couple of suggestions Lens gives you to nail it, but saves a ton of time!


----------



## davegravy

How long I wonder until it gets good at distinguishing turf species.


----------



## Two9tene

Say what! About to check this out!!!


----------



## Ware

Does this mean we can delete the weed ID subforum? :lol:


----------



## davegravy

Ware said:


> Does this mean we can delete the weed ID subforum? :lol:


 :lol:

But if people are finding this app pretty reliable it might be worth making a stickie about it. I used it on a nature walk this morning and it nailed American Spikenard and a few other bushes.


----------



## Two9tene

Ok just tried this thing out! It's pretty accurate.


----------



## JWAY

No google lens on iPhone app store search, downloaded Google Photos. It's included with that app,


----------



## Two9tene

JWAY said:


> No google lens on iPhone app store search, downloaded Google Photos. It's included with that app,


The google app has it. Works on my IPhone X just fine.


----------



## Captquin

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SpiveyJr

It's like finding out your lawn has cancer...


----------



## ArtOfWar626

Thanks for the tip! I'm trying it out.

Is this right?


----------



## quattljl

@Kaba, you've just changed my world. I'm glad I found this thread. I have a Google phone but haven't used Google lens recently as previously it was very basic in it's identifications (dog, cat, car, truck, etc. no specifics). This is will be very helpful in IDing a few unorthodox weeds I have growing in my lawn right now.


----------



## Gilley11

Wow, that's incredible. Thanks!


----------



## 1028mountain

I tried it on some weird looking grass in my yard and it told me crab grass but the gurus here said it was quackgrass. So I would take whatever google site says with a grain of salt.


----------



## Two9tene

Found anew app that is great at Weed and disease ID'ing. It's called Picture This:


----------



## libertynugget

Thank you for posting this!!!!!
I have a bunch of little clusters of weeds popping up all over my bermuda lawn and this identified it quickly!
I thought it was some kind of spurge weed, but turns out its lawn burweed.

One more tool, that doesn't cost anything!


----------



## quadmasta

I've been using it for bug identification and it's incredibly good at that.


----------



## DesiLawn

What is this between the nutsedges and TTF?


----------



## Spammage

@DesiLawn it's spurge.


----------



## DesiLawn

Spammage said:


> @DesiLawn it's spurge.


I tried using the Picture This app and it says the same so it does work very well. Also, this was my first post and actually wanted to post this in the cool season weed ID thread. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Oneacer

Spurge


----------



## OND_longhorn

@Kaba wow this is a great tip, thanks!!! Just identified torpedograss for me


----------



## dero316

Two9tene said:


> Found anew app that is great at Weed and disease ID'ing. It's called Picture This:


Thanks! Giving this a try since iphone doesn't have Google Lens.


----------



## Two9tene

dero316 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found anew app that is great at Weed and disease ID'ing. It's called Picture This:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Giving this a try since iphone doesn't have Google Lens.
Click to expand...

Awesome! Hope it helps!


----------



## PALawnGuy5

It does work really well for weeds but it's all over the place with grasses. The grass is just too similar with very small details. My Poa Triv didn't identify on the app as Triv once......the app said it was KBG, Poa Annua, Common Couch and Scutch Grass.


----------



## Kdog060

PALawnGuy5 said:


> It does work really well for weeds but it's all over the place with grasses. The grass is just too similar with very small details.


I would agree it doesn't do very well with grassy weeds which unfortunately is most of the type I have.


----------



## jonnymack1

New here but wanted to thank you for pointing out this tool, already very helpful.


----------



## tjtennispro

Chamber Biter



DesiLawn said:


> What is this between the nutsedges and TTF?


----------



## ENVY23

iPhone has this feature built in to the Photos app. I used it this morning, here's some screenshots to show how to use it.

First take a pic of the weed/plant:



2nd click the i with the circle around it:



Then click "Look Up - Plant"



Compare to suggestions as well as Similar Web Images, mine was found on the bottom:


----------



## mossthatcher

PALawnGuy5 said:


> It does work really well for weeds but it's all over the place with grasses. The grass is just too similar with very small details. My Poa Triv didn't identify on the app as Triv once......the app said it was KBG, Poa Annua, Common Couch and Scutch Grass.


I don't get very good ids with Google Lens for grass either.
TBH: I also don't always get that reliable results with plants.

I get better results with LeafSnap
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=plant.identification.snap&hl=en_CA&gl=US

Has anyone found an app specifically for grasses?


----------

